# Gaming: Comeback: PC Konfiguration gesucht



## TeRRible-KHONS (28. März 2017)

Hallo,

Nach ca. 2 Jahren will ich vielleicht mal wieder anfangen PC zu zocken , denke mein PC sollte noch reichen bis auf die Grafikkarte die war damals schon "schlecht" zum zocken.

Derzeit verbaut sind:


CPU-LÜFTER: Alpenföhn "Brocken Eco"
TOWER: MS-Tech X3 Crow1 ATX
NETZTEIL: Tt London 550W ATX23
RAM: D316GB 1600-9 BX Sport K2 CRU
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 3400 1150 BOX
LAUFWERK: Sams SH-224DB/BEBE 24x SA bk B
MAINBOARD: GiBy GA-H97-D3H H97 RG SA
HDD: SSD 256GB 330/550 MX100 SA3 CRU
GRAFIKKARTE: XFX 2GB D5 X R7 260X R

Was würdet ihr empfehlen was geupdated werden müsste und welche Grafikkarte passt da rein und taugt was?

PS. Reicht die Power des Netzteils noch? 

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2017)

Also, da reicht ne neue Grafikkarte, denn für Spiele gibt es noch immer keine CPU, die besser als der Xeon ist, jedenfalls nicht nennenswert. Allenfalls ein Core i7 der übertaktbaren K-Serie ist in manchen Games ein Stück besser, da der Takt nennenswert höher ist. Deine Grafikkarte war aber schon beim Kauf reine Einsteigerklasse und an sich "zu wenig" für den Xeon   wenn du ne Karte für 180-200€ holst wie eine AMD RX 470, kannst du in FullHD alles auf maximalen Details spielen. Noch besser wäre eine RX 480 oder GTX 1060 für 240-280€, und wenn du noch langfristiger investieren kann, wäre eine GTX 1070 nochmal deutlich stärker - kostet dann aber auch 500€.

Das Netzteil sollte für alle diese Karten reichen. Es hat ja sicher zwei PCIe-Stromstecker, oder? Es ist aber so, dass du mit einem modernen Netzteil für 60€ eine bessere Effizienz, also weniger Stromvebrauch und evlt. auch nen leiseren PC haben könntest.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (29. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, da reicht ne neue Grafikkarte, denn für Spiele gibt es noch immer keine CPU, die besser als der Xeon ist, jedenfalls nicht nennenswert. Allenfalls ein Core i7 der übertaktbaren K-Serie ist in manchen Games ein Stück besser, da der Takt nennenswert höher ist. Deine Grafikkarte war aber schon beim Kauf reine Einsteigerklasse und an sich "zu wenig" für den Xeon   wenn du ne Karte für 180-200€ holst wie eine AMD RX 470, kannst du in FullHD alles auf maximalen Details spielen. Noch besser wäre eine RX 480 oder GTX 1060 für 240-280€, und wenn du noch langfristiger investieren kann, wäre eine GTX 1070 nochmal deutlich stärker - kostet dann aber auch 500€.



Danke für deine Antwort, eine GTX 1070 ist mir irgendwie zuviel Geld momentan, aber eine RX480 mit 8GB Ram klingt doch sehr gut und vernünfitig, die scheint doch richtig power zu haben und sollte doch für 2-3 Jahre reichen oder?  Oder solls doch eher eine GTX 1060 sein? 

Ansonsten ist nichts updatenötig in meinem System?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Netzteil sollte für alle diese Karten reichen. Es hat ja sicher zwei PCIe-Stromstecker, oder? Es ist aber so, dass du mit einem modernen Netzteil für 60€ eine bessere Effizienz, also weniger Stromvebrauch und evlt. auch nen leiseren PC haben könntest.



Anschlüsse sind diese hier im Netzgerät:

Anschlüsse
Hauptanschluss
20-Pin-ATX
1
24-Pin-ATX12V-2.x
1
EPS
1

Zusatzanschluss
4+4-Pin-12V
1

Laufwerksanschlüsse
4-Pin-5,25"
4
4-Pin-3,5"
1
15-Pin-SATA
8

Grafikanschluss
6+2-Pin-Grafik
2


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (30. März 2017)

Hi,

@Herbboy

Wie wäre es hiermit:
GRAKA: https://www.amazon.de/KFA2-GeForce-...1490861446&sr=8-10&keywords=gtx+1060+6gb&th=1
BILDSCHIRM: https://www.amazon.de/Samsung-S27E3...490861337&sr=8-1&keywords=SAMSUNG+LS27E330HSX

Denke das sollte mit meinem Netzteil noch hinhauen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2017)

Ja, das passt. Allerdings ist die 1060 da recht teuer - eine RX 480 ist kaum langsamer und ab 230-240€ zu haben mit 8GB.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (3. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, das passt. Allerdings ist die 1060 da recht teuer - eine RX 480 ist kaum langsamer und ab 230-240€ zu haben mit 8GB.



Danke du würdest also eher zu einer RX 480 raten? Welche könntest du da empfehlen? Und hällt die auch hinne noch eine Weile?

Wie siehts mit dem Bildschirm aus, tauglich?


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2017)

Die RX 480 ist wie gesagt kaum schwächer als die GTX 1060, reicht also ähnlich lange. Zudem hast du dann den Vorteil, dass du zB diesen Monitor nehmen kannst https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01JKI5GS8  der hat 75 Hz und Freesync, was nur mit AMD funktioniert. Bei Nvidia heißt das GSync, wäre aber viel teurer. Damit brauchst du dann kein "V-sync" mehr, was du bei vielen Games in den Optionen aktivieren kannst, um ein "in der Mitte zerrissenes" Bild bei schnellen Bewegungen (nennt sich "Tearing" ) zu vermeiden. In der Summe ist das dann besser als V-Sync, weil du bei V-Sync im Zweifel weniger FPS hast: die Software limitiert zB auf 30 FPS, damit 2x30FPS genau zu den 60Hz eines Monitors passen, obwohl der PC an sich zB 42 FPS schaffen würde. Bei Freesync passt sich aber der Monitor an, d.h  bei zB 65FPS arbeitet er mit 65 Hz, bei 42 FPS mit 42 Hz usw.. so dass es kein Tearing gibt.

Der Monitor schaltet zwar erst ab 47 FPS/Hz Freesync ein, aber das ist immer noch besser als GAR kein Sync, zudem hat er auch 75 Hz und somit etwas mehr als der Samsung. Der Samsung wäre aber auch gut, hat halt kein Freesync. Und der Preisunterscheid wäre durch die günstigere RX 480 dann ja auch aufgehoben.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (3. April 2017)

Okay thx 

Weisst du vielleicht welche RX 480 zu empfehlen wäre?


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2017)

Das hängt ein wenig davon ab, wo du kaufst. "muss" es bei Amazon sein?

Was mir noch einfällt: in 1-2 Wochen soll es die neuen AMD RX 500er-Karten geben, da würde ich vlt noch drauf warten.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (3. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hängt ein wenig davon ab, wo du kaufst. "muss" es bei Amazon sein?
> 
> Was mir noch einfällt: in 1-2 Wochen soll es  die neuen AMD RX 500er-Karten geben, da würde ich vlt noch drauf warten.


Endweder amazon oder alternate 

Ja aber die werden dann wohl auch wiederrum teuer sein.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2017)

TeRRible-KHONS schrieb:


> Endweder amazon oder alternate
> 
> Ja aber die werden dann wohl auch wiederrum teuer sein.


 nicht unbedingt, bzw. es kann sein, dass zb die neue RX 570 teurer als die RX 470 ist, aber so stark wie die RX 480 und wiederum etwas günstiger als eine RX 480. Oder dass die neue RX 580 etwas besser als die RX 480 ist und trotzdem nicht teurer. Oder dass die RX 400er dann etwas günstiger werden, , wenn die 500er kommen. Das würde ich halt noch abwarten.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (3. April 2017)

Ja da magst du wohl recht haben, wie ich gelesen habe sollen die um den 18 April rum kommen, dann werde ich die Zeit wohl noch weiter pausieren und dann schauen was so geht 

Wie gesagt muss nie highend haben aber wenn ich schon auf guten Einstellungen und flüssig spielen kann bin ich mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Spiritogre (3. April 2017)

TeRRible-KHONS schrieb:


> Wie gesagt muss nie highend haben aber wenn ich schon auf guten Einstellungen und flüssig spielen kann bin ich mehr als zufrieden


Also mit einer Radeon 480 / GF 1060 bist du eigentlich schon High End. Die Anforderungen bei Spielen sind bei Full HD halt heutzutage nicht mehr so exorbitant.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (3. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also mit einer Radeon 480 / GF 1060 bist du eigentlich schon High End. Die Anforderungen bei Spielen sind bei Full HD halt heutzutage nicht mehr so exorbitant.



Das mag auch stimmen , denke viel Sparen wird man jetzt auch nicht mehr wenn die 500er rauskommen vielleicht noch 25-30 EUR.

Ich will eh nur Full HD zocken vielleicht auf fast Ultra ABER ich will auch nicht unbedingt in nem Jahr wieder upgraden müssen


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2017)

TeRRible-KHONS schrieb:


> Das mag auch stimmen , denke viel Sparen wird man jetzt auch nicht mehr wenn die 500er rauskommen vielleicht noch 25-30 EUR.
> 
> Ich will eh nur Full HD zocken vielleicht auf fast Ultra ABER ich will auch nicht unbedingt in nem Jahr wieder upgraden müssen


 Nennenswert besser wird es halt eh erst mit ner GTX 1070, das sind dann direkt 150-200€ mehr. 
Und das mit dem "müssen": da sollte man sich nicht kirre machen lassen, denn wenn ein Publisher will, dann kann er auch jetzt schon einen Modus mit einbauen, den er "Ultra" nennt und bei dem selbst eine 800-Euro teure GTX 1080 Ti keine 20 FPS schafft     manche Spiele "protzen" damit, dass ihre Grafik so "toll" sei, dass sie auf Ultra nur mit ner GTX 1070 oder 1080 ruckelfrei läuft - das ist aber meist Gewäsch, da der Modus "sehr hoch" dann auch mit ner GTX 1060 oder RX 480 in FullHD problemlos läuft und selbst bei einem direkten Screenshotvergleich kaum schlechter als "Ultra" aussieht


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (3. April 2017)

Das stimmt ist halt marketing 

Habe zB diese hier gefunden:
https://www.amazon.de/Strix-RX480-O...ywords=ASUS+Radeonzzze+RX+480+STRIX+OC+GAMING

Sieht doch eigtl gut aus mit dieser Karte?
Ein kumpel behauptet jedoch dass mein 550W Netzteil niemals reichen würde?


----------



## Spiritogre (3. April 2017)

Selbst auf meiner im Vergleich lahmen Radeon R9 380 laufen die meisten Titel auf ultra mit über 60FPS. Es sollten wirklich nur ganz, ganz wenige Titel sein, die auf einer 480 Probleme bei maximalen Einstellungen mit den 60FPS bekommen und da schraubt man dann das Supersampling ein wenig runter und dann hat man praktisch ohne Qualitätseinbußen trotzdem wieder die 60FPS. 

Für so eine Karte reicht auch ein gutes 450 Watt Netzteil problemlos. Dein Kumpel kennt wahrscheinlich nur irgendwelche Chinaböller, wo dann 800 Watt drauf steht aber hinten raus nur 300 Watt kommen, die sind dann natürlich nicht wirklich tauglich. 

Die gepostete Asus Strix ist schon eine sehr schöne Karte.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2017)

Die Asus ist nicht schlecht, die kannst du nehmen. Dein Gehäuse ist wohl auch groß genug, evlt. musst du einen Teil des Festplattenkäfigs entfernen. Dis Asus misst fast 30cm.

Das Netzteil reicht aber dicke, das ist ein sehr effizientes Modell. Bei nem guten Modell würden sogar 400W Nennwert reichen. Die Grafikkartenhersteller empfehlen halt oft übertrieben viel Watt, weil "schlechte", billige Netzteile oft angeblich 550W haben, in Wahrheit aber effektiv nur 300W stabil bringen - und damit Leute mit SO einem Netzteil nicht meckern, wird dann vorsichtshalber zB 600W empfohlen, obwohl ein 400W-Markenmodell auch schon reicht. 

Alternative: https://www.alternate.de/MSI/Radeon-RX-480-Gaming-X-8G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1291656?   da wäre auch noch Doom als Download mit dabei.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (3. April 2017)

Dann sollte ich wohl mit meinem NETZTEIL: Tt London 550W ATX23 noch dicke auskommen 

Ja die Karte + vielleicht der Samsung 27 Zoll Bildschirm sollte ich wieder für 1-2 Jahre gewidmet sein, dann ist wohl eh neue CPU oder derartiges fällig.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (3. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Asus ist nicht schlecht, die kannst du nehmen. Dein Gehäuse ist wohl auch groß genug, evlt. musst du einen Teil des Festplattenkäfigs entfernen. Dis Asus misst fast 30cm.
> 
> Das Netzteil reicht aber dicke, das ist ein sehr effizientes Modell. Bei nem guten Modell würden sogar 400W Nennwert reichen. Die Grafikkartenhersteller empfehlen halt oft übertrieben viel Watt, weil "schlechte", billige Netzteile oft angeblich 550W haben, in Wahrheit aber effektiv nur 300W stabil bringen - und damit Leute mit SO einem Netzteil nicht meckern, wird dann vorsichtshalber zB 600W empfohlen, obwohl ein 400W-Markenmodell auch schon reicht.
> 
> Alternative: https://www.alternate.de/MSI/Radeon-RX-480-Gaming-X-8G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1291656?   da wäre auch noch Doom als Download mit dabei.



Doom muss ich nicht unbedingt haben würde ich eh nicht spielen, ist nicht so meins 
Bei mir ist der Festplattenkäfig eh schon draussen aber würde zur sicherheit trotzdem nochmals nachmessen ob die da rein passen würde 

Ich überleg noch paar Tage was ich dann nehme  aber sie ASUS gefällt schon mal und sollte dicke reichen


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (6. April 2017)

Jetzt wollte ich bestellen nun ist die nicht mehr vorrätig :/

https://www.amazon.de/Strix-RX480-O...8&qid=1491508810&sr=8-1&keywords=RX+480+Strix

Weiss einer in der Preisklasse ein gleich gutes Produkt?


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2017)

Also, bei Amazon wird die ab Lager lieferbar angezeigt - kann es sein, dass die nur kurz nicht lieferbar war?


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (7. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, bei Amazon wird die ab Lager lieferbar angezeigt - kann es sein, dass die nur kurz nicht lieferbar war?



Das kann allerdings sein 

Ich habe diesen Monitor ins Auge gefasst da ich gerne deinen Tipp mit FreeSync wahrnehmen möchte, hat einfach viele Vorteile:
https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B01D6SW8G6/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum

Habe aber irgendwo gelesen dass freeSync nur per DisplayPort-Kabel funktioniert, ist das hier bzw. heutzutage noch immer so oder funktioniert dies auch schon mit HDMI ind verbindung mit:
https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B01IPO8SBU/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2017)

Freesync sollte auch ohne DP gehen, aber zB bei 144Hz und WQHD geht nicht per HDMI. Ich weiß nicht, wo genau die Grenze ist, aber beio 75Hz und FullHD sollte es auch mit nem anderen Kabel gehen. ggf. mal beim Monitorhersteller schauen, ob DVI oder HDMI wirklich beides geht.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (8. April 2017)

Da die Strix wieder nicht verfügbar ist :/

Ist diese hier eigentlich nicht noch besser von der Taktung her usw:
https://geizhals.eu/powercolor-radeon-rx-480-red-devil-axrx-480-8gbd5-3dh-oc-a1480295.html


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2017)

Die hat mehr Basistakt, der Boost ist aber gleich. dürfte kein großer Unterschied sein


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (8. April 2017)

Okay hab nämlich irgendwo gelesen dass die Asus gerne mal spulenpiepen hat usw.
Und die hier paar Vorteile haben soll


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (12. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die hat mehr Basistakt, der Boost ist aber gleich. dürfte kein großer Unterschied sein



WICHTIG: Da eine Karte nun auf Amazon verfügbar ist:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01IPO8SBU/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Ist die ASUS genauso Stark (OC) wie die:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01JGQBSV8...SV8&childASIN=B01JGQBSV8&tag=geizhalspre03-21

Ich habe nämlich die Red Devil vorbestellt aber kein plan wann die Lieferbar ist?

Was soll ich nehmen die ASUS (wenn gleich stark) oder auf die Devil warten?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

Wie gesagt: die haben beide den gleichen Boosttakt, die Asus hat den geringeren Standardtakt. Da die Karten nach Bedarf takten, ist es an sich kein merkbarer Unterschied.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (12. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: die haben beide den gleichen Boosttakt, die Asus hat den geringeren Standardtakt. Da die Karten nach Bedarf takten, ist es an sich kein merkbarer Unterschied.



Aber beide sind OC, ein Kumpel meint die Asus wäre nicht OC die auf amazon angeboten wird :/


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2017)

TeRRible-KHONS schrieb:


> Aber beide sind OC, ein Kumpel meint die Asus wäre nicht OC die auf amazon angeboten wird :/


  Das müsste die OC-Version sein, denn im Angebot steht auch bei den Details "1330 MHz", was OC-Takt wäre. Zudem ist das O vor dem O8G es im Namen (STRIX-RX480-*O8G*-GAMING) das Zeichen für Overclocking, die "normale" heißt nur RX480-8G-Gaming. Bei Asus hast Du bei den Namen nämlich zum einen den Asus-Namen mit diesen Bindestrich-Verbindungen, wo das OC eben "versteckt" durch das O mit drinsteckt, und in Shops zusätzlich auch noch so was wie "Asus RX 480 Strix 8G OC", was bei Amazon fehlt.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (13. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das müsste die OC-Version sein, denn im Angebot steht auch bei den Details "1330 MHz", was OC-Takt wäre. Zudem ist das O vor dem O8G es im Namen (STRIX-RX480-*O8G*-GAMING) das Zeichen für Overclocking, die "normale" heißt nur RX480-8G-Gaming. Bei Asus hast Du bei den Namen nämlich zum einen den Asus-Namen mit diesen Bindestrich-Verbindungen, wo das OC eben "versteckt" durch das O mit drinsteckt, und in Shops zusätzlich auch noch so was wie "Asus RX 480 Strix 8G OC", was bei Amazon fehlt.



Bei Cyperport ist die auch günstig derzeit zu haben die RED DEVIL, nur paar EUR teurer inkl. Versand:
https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=2E23-157&APID=14

Ist der Shop vertrauenswürdig?


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2017)

TeRRible-KHONS schrieb:


> Bei Cyperport ist die auch günstig derzeit zu haben die RED DEVIL, nur paar EUR teurer inkl. Versand:
> https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=2E23-157&APID=14
> 
> Ist der Shop vertrauenswürdig?


 ja, die haben auch einige Filialen in D.


----------

